# How to share my printer on the network (home)



## kinyusha (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a Desktop computer (main comp) connected to a router. This is a DHCP server. I also have a laptop with built-in wireless NIC card. 

I installed my HP Officejet 6300 to my main computer but I want to share it so my laptop can print. *i have no problem going out to the internet*
*also it's on the same workgroup, not sure if it has to do anything with sharing*

Problems:

can't ping my main computer
can't view printer share on a network

my main computer's ip address is 192.168.x.x
with a 24 bit subnet mask

so for my laptop i put in as 192.168.x.x
but still wasn't able to ping my main comp

I checked the windows firewall for allowing echo request but still nothing

What am i doing wrong? I've tried everything I know. If anyone has any solution to this problem, please post.

Thank you


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

What OS are on the computers? I have pretty much the same setup as you stated you have and my printer is shared between my laptop and PC.
I do have XP Pro on both machines.

If you have different OS perhaps it is an issue of one of them needs to allow the other to have access. 

Do you use the "Add a printer" option when trying to install the printer and looking for network printer rather than local printer?


----------



## kinyusha (Apr 2, 2008)

Both OS are Windows XP Pro. I Also have the add printer option. But the problem is, if both aren't able to ping each other, then being able to listen and receive packet from one comp to another is false. 
I set up both machine to allow echo request but still unable to ping the desktop. all firewalls are off. *I have my ip address set up dynamic*

Maybe it's the router??

Thank you for responding to my thread


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Failure to ping is almost always a firewall configuration issue. I'd start by disabling ALL firewalls and see if you can get it working.


----------

